# Anyone use a Behringer Eurodesk SX3282 - a question about aux sends, sub-mixes



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

My use of "big" boards is pretty limited. Ran in to a problem with this board last night at rehearsal. We're trying to use it with the band. Thought I'd post it here in case anyone has experience with it, maybe wants to shed some light on things...

Here's a link to the product website, the manual is there if you want to peruse it: http://www.behringer.co.uk/EN/Products/SX3282.aspx

The jist:

It's got 8 aux sends. I've got 5 people in the band. And I've got an outboard delay and an outboard reverb unit I want to use.

The plan was to use aux sends 1 and 2 for the delay and reverb. Then sends 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 for creating individual mixes that we'd ship to each our member's IEMs.

I was going to return the delay and reverb, which are both running 100%, to their own channel strips so that I could mix them in with the dry signals *and* buss some of their wet signal to the singers.

Problem is: aux sends 5-6 and 7-8 share pots on the channel strip. So you can either buss a strip to 5-6 or to 7-8.

So ideas I'm considering -- tell me if I'm way off track here.


*Duplicate the vocal channels, run the delay and reverb to aux sends 7-8 and the personal mixes on 1-5.* They're the only channels going to delay and reverb. So what I'd do is run a TR cable from the insert on the channel where the mic is connected, half plug it in to the insert jack, and run that to a line in input on another strip. So: same vocal, now on two strips. On the second strip I'd send the vocal signal to the aux 7-8 pair. I've got enough spare strips to do this. Not sure how bad it is to jumper a channel to duplicate it like this. Really bad? Sort of bad? Okay?
*Sub-group the vocals and use the sub-group inserts to drive the delay and reverb.* I'd move the individual mixes to aux sends 1 - 5. Then I'd put all the vocals that need delay and reverb on the same subgroup (1-2 in this case). There's an insert for sub 1 and sub 2 available. I'd use a TR plug to patch in the reverb and delay on each insert, but I wouldn't return them, I'd just use it to send the sub-group dry to them, basically only partially insert the TR plug in to the TRS insert jack. I'd bring reverb and delay back to separate channels like I'm doing now. I burn a sub-group and I have to accept that anything that needs reverb and delay will get it in the same amount, but I'm not doing crazy channel duplication with this approach.

What do you think? Am I mis-reading how this board works? Is there an easier way to accomplish what I'm after? Being able to mix in wet reverb and delay and still maintain 5 separate monitor mixes?


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I haven't been able to find a block diagram for this board, so it is unclear on the architecture surrounding the 5/6 or 7/8 switching. Have you been able to confirm that both pairs remain active at the output independently of the switching?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

ronmac said:


> I haven't been able to find a block diagram for this board, so it is unclear on the architecture surrounding the 5/6 or 7/8 switching. Have you been able to confirm that both pairs remain active at the output independently of the switching?


Yea, I can't find one either. I emailed Behringer before posting this but no answer yet.

I might be able to answer your question:

If I'm monitoring Aux Send 5 on Channel 1 and I press the SHIFT button to assign the send pots to 7-8 the signal from that channel disappears from the Aux Send 5 output.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Ian, I can only say good luck! I have one of their little Xenyx 1002 mixers that I use for recording. Their documentation is ... well ... shite, to put it bluntly. They tend to have diagrams and this obtuse text which doesn't really match up with the diagrams.

Sorry ... useless as always.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Option 2 it is, then. 

Also, be aware that Aux 1/2 are pre fader while 3/4 are post fader and 5/6 -7/8 can be globally switched to either pre or post.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

bagpipe said:


> Ian, I can only say good luck! I have one of their little Xenyx 1002 mixers that I use for recording. Their documentation is ... well ... shite, to put it bluntly. They tend to have diagrams and this obtuse text which doesn't really match up with the diagrams.
> 
> Sorry ... useless as always.


Oh man -- I definitely agree with you there. They have cheeky little paragraphs in the manual about the benefits of British EQ and it not being like getting kicked in the sack. Which is funny, until you actually need *useful* information and then you realize the manual is just garbage. They don't even mention that you can't use 5-6 and 7-8 at the same time. Just that "it has 8 aux sends".




ronmac said:


> Option 2 it is, then.
> 
> Also, be aware that Aux 1/2 are pre fader while 3/4 are post fader and 5/6 -7/8 can be globally switched to either pre or post.


Thanks Ron! Trying that out tonight. I'm in wire hell.


----------

